

Tesla in talks with Apple's head of mergers and aquisitions - cbaleanu
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/technology/sns-rt-autos-tesla-apple-urgent-20140220,0,1556791.story

======
cbaleanu
Would this mean Apple is going in the car business?

